# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Προπολεμικά - Pre-war >  Πολικός [Policos, North Star, Cherokee, Sybarite, Venetia]

## kalypso

207172_1010079849900_9549_n.jpg
Βόλος 29/9/1936 γαμήλιο ταξίδι των παππούδων μου!

Την παραπάνω φωτογραφία θα ήθελα να την αφιερώσω στον Νίκο και σε όλους τους ΑΛΗΘΙΝΟΥΣ φίλους του NAUTILIA!!!

----------


## esperos

Kalypso,  το  βαπόρι  που  έχουν  φόντο  οι  παππούδες  σου  είναι  το  Πολικός  έτσι;

----------


## kalypso

Δεν το γνωρίζω αυτό....σε αυτό ελπίζω στην βοήθειά σας....σίγουρα πάντως πρέπει να είναι τέλος 19ου με αρχές αιώνα 20ου αιώνα...το μόνο που γνωρίζω είναι πως υπήρχε τακτικά δρομολόγιο για Κωνσταντινούπολη,και εκείνη την εποχή ο Βόλος ήταν το τρίτο μεγάλο λιμάνι μετά τον Πειραιά και την Θεσσαλονίκη.

----------


## Ellinis

Με αφορμή την παραπάνω φωτογραφία έκανα μια έρευνα για το ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ.

Ο ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ, ένα καράβι του 1893 που ήρθε στην Ελλάδα το 1920 για να μείνει στην ιστορία.

Ο Καββαδίας πρωτογεύτηκε την αλμύρα στις κουπαστές του...



> Ο Καββαδίας πήρε το βάπτισμα της θάλασσας σε ηλικία 11 ετών με το επιβατηγό καράβι «Πολικός» των αδελφών της μητέρας του (των Αγγελάτων), και στο οποίο ο πατέρας του ήταν τροφοδότης. Τον έπαιρνε μαζί του τα καλοκαίρια στα ταξίδια στην Σμύρνη και την Κωνσταντινούπολη.



και τον ανέφερε στη _Βάρδια_ : "_Ήμουνα με τον «Πολικό». Από τον Πειραιά για Σαλονίκη_." περιγράφοντας γλαφυρά την ιστορία μιας πόρνης "_άσκημη σαν το χρέος_" που εξελίχτηκε "_όξω από τη δεσπέντζα_".

Όργωσε όλο το Αιγαίο απο Σαλονίκη, Πειραιά και από εκεί μέχρι την Κέρκυρα, στις Κυκλάδες, στα νησιά του Ανατολικού Αιγαίου, μέχρι το 1941... 
απο μια ιστοσελίδα μαθαίνουμε για το άδοξο τέλος του καραβιου: 



> ...είχε προηγηθεί το ίδιο πρωί ο βομβαρδισμός ενός ακόμη πλωτού νοσοκομειακού, του Πολικός, ενός ατμόπλοιου που επίσης είχε επιταχθεί για τις ανάγκες του πολέμου, στον κόλπο των Μεθάνων, με αποτέλεσμα επίσης την βύθισή του, ευτυχώς χωρίς απώλειες σε ανθρώπινες ζωές, σε μια σειρά από συνολικά τέσσερις ανεξήγητους βομβαρδισμούς πλωτών νοσοκομειακών.



Σε ένα τέτοιο βαπόρι, μυθιστορηματικό, ο θεός των βαποριών έδωσε μια μορφή αντάξια του ονόματος του. Φωτογραφία του λοιπόν στον Πειραιά μιας άλλης εποχής. Ο ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ με το ακρόπλωρο κάτω από το μπαστούνι, και ένα αστέρι να κοσμεί το άσπρο του φουγάρο, ετοιμάζεται για ένα ακόμη ταξίδι στην ιστορία...
untitled2.jpg
Πηγή: περιοδικό _Αργώ_

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Νομίζω ότι ο *"Πολικός"* αρχίζει σιγά-σιγά να ξαναζεί.
Η περιγραφή του πλοίου από τον φίλο Ellinis είναι ολοζώντανη.
Ποιητική, συναισθηματκή και ρεαλιστική.

Θυμάμαι τα σχολικά βιβλία της Ιστορίας του Λυκείου με την εικόνα των στρατιωτών που μεταφέρονταν στη Μικρά Ασία με το "Πολικός".
Ο Καββαδίας, η ιστορία, τα όνειρα και η πραγματικότητα πλέκονται περίεργα με αυτό το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο.

Σας ευχαριστούμε όλους πολύ.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ας προσπαθήσουμε να φανταστούμε τον Πειραιά του 1925.
Ιστιοφόρα και παλιά ατμόπλοια.

Την χρονιά αυτή *ο Γιώργος Σεφέρης* επιστρέφει από το Παρίσι.
Αποβιβάζεται στον Πειραιά.
Παραθέτουμε δύο χαρακτηριστικές εικόνες από το Ντοκυμαντέρ *"Γιώργος Σεφέρης - Ημερολόγια Καταστρώματος"* του Στέλιου Χαραλαμπόπουλου.

Κάπου ανάμεσα στα πλοία πρέπει να υπάρχει καιτο περίφημο *"Πολικός".* 

Στον Πειραιά του 1925 ΙΙ.jpg

Στον Πειραιά του 1925.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ας ξαναγυρίσουμε στον *"Πολικό"* της Ιστορίας.

Επίστρατοι επί του *"Πολικός"* στα 1921.
Μεταφέρονται στο μέτωπο της Μικράς Ασίας.
Θα μπορούσε κάποιος να σκεφτεί πόσοι άραγε κατάφεραν και γύρισαν πίσω ....

Η φωτογραφία δημοσιεύτηκε στο εξαιρετικό συλλεκτικό τεύχος του περιοδικού *"Ναυτικά Χρονικά"* (Αριθμός φύλλου: 23 - Ιανουάριος 2000).

Πολικός.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Καλησπερα
> 
> Για το Πολικός υπαρχουν 2 εκδοχες.
> 
> Στο βιβλιο του Ντουνη αναφερεται οτι βυθιστηκε στον κολπο των Μεθάνων απο την γερμανικη αεροπορια,
> ενω στο site των ενοπλων δυναμεων
> http://www.hellasarmy.gr/frame.php?id=hn
> οτι βυθιστηκε στο Πόρο
> 
> ...


Kαι μιας και αναφερθήκαμε στο ναυάγιο του ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ, να και η ανακοίνωση για το εκπληστειριασμό του το 1950. 
Φαίνεται πως επιβεβαιώνεται η εκδοχή του Ντούνη.

pol2.png

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Policos_ doing the run of Loutraki, Patras, Corfu on June 17, 1930

NB:In English always spelled Policos not Polikos

July 17 1930.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

I wish to bring to the attention of my good friends that *Policos* had a distinguished career even before she came to Greece in 1920. She is the very famous yacht of _Cornelius Vanderbilt III (1873-1942) (see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cornelius_Vanderbilt_III)_ named *North Star*. However, if you see the photos before and after you recognize little of the ship as she was changed drastically in 1915 when she was taken by the British Navy to be transformed to a hospital ship! ...

Now, one can understand why the Anghelatos family called her _Policos_ in Greek! North Star /Policos.

Going now directly to the story of North Star, she was a beloved yacht of the Vanderbilt family. See for example http://www.sedonalegendhelenfrye.com/page94.html




> _The General's favorite recreation throughout his strenuous career was yachting. He frequently piloted his own craft in their long voyages into Southern waters across the Atlantic and into the Mediterranean. He had a series of notable sea-going yachts, both powered and sail. 
> 
> His North Star was among the most famed of his yachts of which he was host, with Mrs. Vanderbilt, to the rulers of Great Britain and Germany, often at the annual regattas at Cowes and Kiel. The schooner yacht Atlantic was another bought in 1922, with which he won a transatlantic race for a cup offered by the Kaiser._


It is worth noting that his grand father had a much more famous North Star (built in the 1850s and having 2,500 tons!).

Now, Christie's gives a nice concise summary of our ship http://www.christies.com/LotFinder/l...jectID=4658030




> *Venetia* was commissioned by Lord Ashburton in 1893. Designed by W.C. Storey and built by Naval Construction & Arm., Ltd (later Vickers). She was owned by Whittaker Wright from 1898-1902 as *Sybarite*, and William Clark in 1902 as *Cherokee*, and then purchased by Cornelius Vanderbilt in 1902 and named *North Star*. Vanderbilt was an experienced yachtsman and during his ownership she served as the flagship for the New York Yacht Club and cruised extensively abroad. She was at Cowes when WWI broke out when she was turned over to the Royal Navy and converted to a hospital ship. She was dropped from the Lloyd's registry in 1920.


Well... Obviously, she was not dropped as she was purchased by Anghelatos and became *Policos*.

The model below was sold in a Christie auction in February 2006! Here is the description




> A model of the steam yacht _North Star_  the hull is painted with rust red bottom, copper waterline and white topsides. The decks are planked mahogany and are detailed with anchors, hawse pipes, anchor windlass, canopy frames, deck railings, ladders, skylight, companionways, binnacle and wheel on bridge, six ship's boats on davits, funnel and ventilators, masts rigged with standing and running rigging, gangways, flags and other details. Displayed on a pair of brass pedestals within a mahogany framed glass case on a mahognay stand.
> 57 x 49 in. (144.8 x 124.4 cm.) cased on stand 	 (2)


North Star:Policos.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

001 ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ.JPG
ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΑΓΓΕΛΑΤΟΥ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> 001 ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ.JPG
> ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΑΓΓΕΛΑΤΟΥ


This is a wonderful picture. I did not know that Aggelatos was Kavadias' uncle!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η μητέρα του Νίκου Καββαδία, φίλε Nicholas Peppas, ήταν το γένος *Αγγελάτου.*

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο θείος του (από την οικογένεια Αγγελάτου) ήταν αυτός που τον προέτρεψε να γίνει μαρκόνης.
Λέγεται ότι του είπε:
*"Από το να σπάσουμε την πλώρη του καραβιού, καλύτερα να σπάσουμε έναν ασύρματο".*

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι ένας πίνακας που δείχνει τη θαλαμηγό NORTH STAR να περνά μπροστά από το Βεζούβιο. Όταν ήρθε στην ακτοπλοϊα το όνομα του μεταφράστηκε σε ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ.

Από τον συνήθη ύποπτο ζωγράφο θαλαμηγών A. deSimone. 

polikos as north star 2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Kαι ένας πίνακας που δείχνει τη θαλαμηγό NORTH STAR να περνά μπροστά από το Βεζούβιο. Όταν ήρθε στην ακτοπλοϊα το όνομα του μεταφράστηκε σε ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ.
> 
> Από τον συνήθη ύποπτο ζωγράφο θαλαμηγών A. deSimone. 
> 
> polikos as north star 2.jpg


Nice catch!  Thanks!

As I said before, the Greek converters were making these ships unrecognizable!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> 001 ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ.JPG
> ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΑΓΓΕΛΑΤΟΥ



Το *Πολικος* του _Αγγελατου_ (δεξια) στην αποβαθρα του Βολου στην δεκαετια του 1930

Volos3.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Πολύ ωραίο, και δίπλα του πρέπει να είναι το ΑΜΒΡΑΚΙΑ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πολύ ωραίο, και δίπλα του πρέπει να είναι το ΑΜΒΡΑΚΙΑ.


Θα το βαλουμε και στο νημα του λοιπον!

----------


## ΘΩΚΤΑΡΙΔΗΣ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ



----------


## Ellinis

Kώστα, έχεις εικόνα αν το ναυάγιο του ανελκύστηκε όταν έγινε η προκύρηξη το 1950, ή αν είναι ακόμη εκεί στο στενό των Μεθάνων;

----------


## ΘΩΚΤΑΡΙΔΗΣ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ

Σε κάποιο έγγραφο του 1949 δύτες το επιθεώρησαν με σκοπό την δημοπράτηση του μέσω ΟΑΝ. 
Εκεί αναφέρει ότι : _Οι διαστάσεις του πλοίου είναι 77.80 Χ 9.80 Χ 6.20 φέρει σημαντικάς ζημιάς εκ βομβαρδισμού._ 
_Προφανώς βόμβα εισήλθεν εκ της καπνοδόχου._ 
_Σκάφος προς διάλυσιν. ΣΚΡΑΠ 600 τόννων._
_Τιμή α προσφοράς 26.250.000_ 
_Τελική τιμή πώλησης 19.687.500_ 

Το 1991 είχα την τύχη να γνωρίσω τον καπετάν Γ. Λιγνό, και του έκανα συνέντευξη για το ναυάγιο του Α/Τ Ύδρα. 
http://www.theabyss.gr/community/index.php?topic=3581.0

Μετά το ναυάγιο μου έκανε ένα σχέδιο με το σημείο του ναυαγίου και μου έδωσε μια ακόμη συνέντευξη στην βιντεοκάμερα που μου περιγράφει πως είδε και έζησε το ναυάγιο του ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ, ήταν η πρώτη φορά που άκουσα για αυτό το πλοίο...
Μια φορά που πέρασα κάτι έπιασε το βυθόμετρο αλλά δεν έκανα ποτέ κατάδυση σε αυτό το σημείο ...
Λογικά κάτι θα πρέπει να υπάρχει ...

----------


## Ellinis

Σε ευχαριστώ! Αφού πουλήθηκε κάτι θα ανασύρανε, ίσως όχι ολόκληρο αλλά τα πιο "ακριβά" μέταλλα.
Εκεί κοντά είναι βυθισμένο και τουλάχιστον ένα άλλο καράβι (φορτηγό) με μεγάλη ιστορία το ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΑ. Μπορεί να έπιασες και αυτό στο βυθόμετρο.

----------


## gtogias

Στο τεύχος Νο 58, Δεκέμβριος του 1998 το περιοδικό Εφοπλιστής δημοσίευσε μια σειρά από πίνακες του ζωγράφου Μάκη Δρακάτου με θέματα από την ακτοπλοϊα της προπολεμικής περιόδου.

Από τη σειρά αυτή ο Πολικός:

Polikos_p001.jpg

----------


## Νίκος Κουμπέτσος

Με τη παρουσίαση αγγελίας του «ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ» της Ακτοπλοΐας *Γεράσιμου Τρ. Αγγελάτου*, από την εφημερίδα «Πατρίς» της *30 Οκτ. 1921,* θέλω να σας ευχαριστήσω για τις πληροφορίες, καθώς και για τις αναφορές σας, στη σχέση του *Νίκου Καββαδία* με το πλοίο αυτό, που δεν γνώριζα. Με τη ευκαιρία αυτή, επιτρέψατε μου να πω δυο λόγια σχετικά με το ποιητή. Στο πρώτο μου μπάρκο το 1965, ως δόκιμος ασυρματιστής σε Λίμπερτυ, ο πράκτορας Νίκος Καρδώνης, με κάλεσε στο γραφείο του, και για να ενθαρρύνει την είσοδό μου στο επάγγελμα, μου μίλησε με τα καλύτερα λόγια για τον Ασυρματιστή–Ποιητή Νίκο Καββαδία. Με αυτό το πνευματικό εφόδιο ξεκίνησα τη ναυτική μου καριέρα . . . και όσο μπόρεσα τίμησα τη ναυτοσύνη. 

Εφημ. Πατρίς 31.10.1921  4 Πολικός Γεράσ.Τρ.Αγγελάτου.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Πολικος* στην Κερκυρα

Corfu.jpg

----------


## taasos

ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ 1933

Καταγραφή πλήρους οθόνης 1162010 31817 PM.jpg

----------


## taasos

KERKYRA POLIKOS

1000.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Κατα την διαρκεια του Δευτερου Παγκοσμιου Πολεμου το *Πολικος* χρησιμοποιηθηκε σαν πλωτο νοσοκομειο του ναυτικου. Στις 25 Απριλιου 1941 εβυθισθη κατα τον βομβαρδισμο του Πορου

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αναζητωντας στοιχεια για τα πρωτα χρονια του *Πολικου* στην Ελλαδα, βρηκα ωρισμενα δρομολογια απο το 1920 και 1921. Πραγματι οταν το πλοιο ηλθε στην Ελλαδα ηταν ενα απο τα πιο αγαπητα και πιο μεγαλα πλοια που πηγαινε στην Ιταλια, Αιγυπτο και Κωνσταντινουπολη.

Εδω στις 18 Μαρτιου 1920 το *Πολικος* ειναι ηδη με την _Ατμοπλοια Γερασιμου Αγγελατου_ και κανει ταξιδα στην Σμυρνη και Κωνσταντινουπολη!

19200309 Polikos.jpg19200313 Polikos.jpg

Στις 20 Ιανουαριου 1921 το πλοιο παει στην Σμυρνη, Μυτιληνη και Κωνσταντινουπολη και αναγγελεται σαν το "*Εξπρες Πολικος*". Στις 18 Αυγουστου βλεπουμε το ιδιο.

19210117 Polikos.jpg19210818 Polikos.jpg

Κατι παραξενο διαβαζουμε στις 15 Νοεμβριου 1922. Εδω το πλοιο παρουσιαζεται σαν πλοιο της Εταιρειας _Γιαννουλατου_! Τυπογραφικο λαθος? Προσωρινη συνεργασια των δυο εταιρειων στη μεταπολεμικη περιοδο αμεσως μετα την μικρασιατικη καταστροφη;

19221115 Polikos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Στις 30 Δεκεμβριου 1932 αναφερεται στην _Μακεδονια_ οτι το *Πολικος* του Αγγελατου εξωκειλε αλλα τελικε ανελκυσθη

19321230 Polikos.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Τον Απρίλιο του 1933 ο ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ βγήκε από μια τρίμηνη ανακαίνηση και η εφημερίδα "Σφαίρα" δεν παρέλειψε να κάνει τη σχετική αναφορά απ'όπου και η σχετική φωτογραφία. 

polikos.jpg

Η πιο εμφανής διαφορά ήταν η επέκταση της υπερκατασκευής προς τα πλώρα κάτι που δημιούργησε μια "βεράντα" για τους επιβάτες της Α' θέσης που διέθεταν μόνο για αυτούς το σαλόνι στο παραπάνω κατάστρωμα. Όπως αναφέρει και το άρθρο στη βεράντα θα χορεύουν χάρι στο μεγάφωνο που τοποθετήθηκε και θα αναμεταδίδει το ραδιόφωνο με το οποίο ήταν εξοπλισμένο το πλοίο. Πολυτέλειες της εποχής...
Και το πλήρες άρθρο:

Image1.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ο όμορφος ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ σε θαλασσοταραχή, σε πίνακα του καραβογράφου Αρ.Γλύκα. 

policos.jpg
πηγή

Συγκρίνοντας με τον πίνακα του Μ.Δρακάτου στην προηγούμενη σελίδα, παρατηρώ οτι ο Δρακάτος είχε αποδώσει με πορτοκαλί χρώμα το κάτω μέρος του φουγάρου. Κοιτάζοντας όμως τις φωτογραφίες του πλοίου, κατέληξα οτι η σωστή είναι η απόδωση του Γλύκα. Το ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ αρχικά είχε μαύρο φουγάρο με άσπρη ρίγα εντός της οποίας ήταν το "Α" αλλά αργότερα απέκτησε άσπρο φουγάρο με μαύρη κορυφή και πάλι το "Α".

----------


## george_kerkyra

Υπάρχει κάποια ιδέα πως στα 1906 κάποιος από τους Παξούς θα έφτανε στο Παλέρμο ώστε να μπαρκάρει για Αμερική;

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Απο την εφημεριδα _Κοινωνια_ της 25ης Απριλιου 1941 η βυθιση του *Πολικος* 

19410425 Ellas Polikos Ansdros Koinwnia.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αρθρο για την αναγκη ανελκυσεως του *Πολικου* απο την _Τροιζηνια_ της 10ης Αυγουστου 1950.

19500810 Polikos Troizhnia.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *North Star* ηταν πραγματι ομορφο πλοιο.  

IMG_3225.jpg
IMG_3226.jpg
IMG_3227.jpg
http://thegildedageera.blogspot.com/...ghold-640.html

----------


## Ellinis

Nα προσθέσουμε μια πόζα του ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ κάπου στη δεκαετία του 1930. Όταν τo πλοίο ύψωσε ελληνική σημαία oυσιαστικά κράτησε το προηγούμενο όνομα του, μιας και North Star είναι ο Πολικός Αστέρας.

polikos.JPG
πηγη

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το _Πολικος_ σαν *Νorth Star*
https://www.google.com/search?q=1893...ml%3B599%3B326
North Star.jpg


Και μερικα δρομολογια του πλοιου οπως στις 20 Απριλιου 1932 απο την _Επτανησιακη Ηχω
19320420 Polikos Eptanhsiakh Hxw.jpg
_
Στις 9 Ιουλιου 1933 απο την _Θεσσαλια Βολου_
19330709 EleniPolikosElliApostolos Thessalia Volou.jpg

Kαι το τελος του γραμμενο στην Κοινωνια της 25ης Απριλιου 1941.
19410425 Ellas Polikos Ansdros Koinwnia.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Στο αρχείο Αλ. Βερνίκου στο Ναυτικό Μουσείο υπάρχει και αυτό το απόκομμα με το ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ να φιγουράρει.
polikos.jpg

Να δούμε και την είδηση της εφημερίδας Σφαίρα για την πρώτη άφιξη του πλοίου στον Πειραιά, με κολακευτικά λόγια και μάλλον όχι άδικα.
policos 20.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια πόζα του σκάφους ως NORTH STAR το 1911 σημαιοστολισμένο. Βλέποντας και τα άλλα πλοία πίσω του σε παράταξη πρέπει να έχει τραβηχτεί κατά τους εορτασμούς για τη στέψη του Γεώργιου του 5ου.

policos as north star 1911.jpg
πηγή με άλλη μια φωτογραφία της θαλαμηγού

----------

